# What's your favorite?



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Between the two, what is your fav?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have to say fullsize because that is what I own :-D


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Never shot a compact. Have a full size and a p2000sk. I prefer the full size.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I can't decide. I like them both, but the Expert is my favorite USP.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Compact 9mm Stainless.....it's what I own.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have both the fullsize and compact - Took em both out together recently. Actually prefer the compact more


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Looks like the compact is winning :-D


----------



## Mike U. (Oct 1, 2008)

I chose full size on the poll because my very favorite handgun is my USP 45. 
I had one helluva time trying to find a .45 ACP pistol that felt right in my grip. I kinda balked at the price, but, when the fun shop guy handed me that pistol I immediately knew it was what I'd been searching for. It thinned out my wallet a bit, but, it was well worth it. I finally have a .45 ACP that I can shoot accurately and consistently with. 
FWIW, I had kind of a rough time qualifying with the Gov. Model when I was in the USMC. I Juuust scored enough to qual. Same story when I came home and shot my dad's pearl handled chrome finished US&S Government Model made during WWII. Shameful...because I've seen my dad say "ya'll see that dragonfly over there?" Yeah. He raises the gun and *BOOM!* Only thing left is a couple of dragonfly wings floating to the ground. Holy Shiite!!
I didn't mention that he was on the USMC Pistol Team in the 50's did I?
But anyway, getting back on task, I knew this cartridge was what I wanted to run with so the search was on for an adequate platform. 
My USP shoots POA with nearly everything I've tried in it thus far. JHP's and FMJ's only need apply, please. Hitting POA is excellent news for a firearm that comes with fixed sights. Virtually every other fixed sight handgun I've ever fired needed a little Kentucky Windage one way or another to get the bullet to fall where you wanted it to fall.

Finally, my carry load is Winchester Ranger 230 gr. +P. 
Practice loads are the Rangers, WWB or whatever I can find on sale or clearance.

Thanks for reading and BTW:
*H&K*, I've heard it said that you hate your American civilian customers, but, thanks anyway for making a truly great pistol! :smt1099:goofy:


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

As far as the USP models go, I prefer the full size. have 2 of 'em. If I want a smaller sized Hk, I reach for the P7 models or a P2kSK.


----------

